# Wolfbane Manor



## WolfbaneManor (Oct 15, 2008)

We are putting together a haunt for my Cub Scout Pack,and we are incorporating the names of the Dens,Tiger,Wolf,Bear,and Webelo.

So here is the lil backstory we have on our flyer's for it:
"Samhain,the Halloween spirit,has taken over Wolfbane Manor and the near-by camp.

Dr. Bear and his wife reside in this now possessed estate with their children.The camp has been turned into Jason Voorhee's personal revenge.

Can you handle this twisted nightmare of.........
HALLOWEEN FOREVER!!!!!!!!!?????????"

So we are doing this in my mom's yard.It utilizes her garage,side,and back yard.

The garage will be the Parlor/Funeral Home,then you exit out the side into a semi maze-like series of paths.

We've decided on only 4 haunt rooms and 2 scare zones.The rooms are the Parlor,Autopsy Room,Morgue,and Play Room.The scare zones are Camp Webelo aka Camp Crystal and Tiger Trail Cemetery.

I don't have any pics right now,but I will update when I get pics.


----------



## WolfbaneManor (Oct 15, 2008)

Opps,forgot to add that we also have a scarezone outside the entrance that I'm calling "Samhain's Realm".

It will have various sized twisted pumpkins,some scarecrows ala Harvest of Souls from Halloween Horror Nights,and of course....Samhain himself.

Samhain was created from a Gemmy dancing Santa.We redressed him and added a pumpkin head

Here is a pic of Samhain before he was totally finished.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Hahahaha---I love Samhain!!!! Too awesome.

(BTW: it's pronounced Sow-in, not Sam-hane, just in case you didn't know)


----------



## WolfbaneManor (Oct 15, 2008)

This is actually the Ghostbusters version of Samhain and that's how they pronounced it.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Cool!!!


----------



## WolfbaneManor (Oct 15, 2008)

Thank you.

I have seemed to have misplaced my camera,if I can find it before I have to go to work then I will post some more pics.


----------



## WolfbaneManor (Oct 15, 2008)

So we got the garage/patio cleaned off and we start set of the parlor tomorrow when I get get back from noahbody's with the crypt.

We'd added a few new areas as well.We now have a spider domain that you will have to walk through.I built a monster in a box,except it is a static open box and it will be infested with spiders.

We also now have a Freddy Boiler Room.We took the insulation foam sheet that has aluminum foil stuff on it and screwed to the walls and we will add misc pipes to the walls to have that boiler room piped look and we are also gonna pump fog in and it will be illuminated by red lights.

I built the MIB last night,painted it brown today,and I also started building a static groundbreaker cellar door for the entrance.

Still no pics yet,I've got batteries just not the camera now.I swear I would lose my head if it wasn't attached!

We're being busy lil bees.I have to work Sunday morning,and then as soon as I get off it's back to the grind to get this thing done and open on time.


----------



## WolfbaneManor (Oct 15, 2008)

Just got back from noahbody's house with the crypt and a few other surprises too!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

sounds like the kids will have a great time..
we like surprises


----------



## WolfbaneManor (Oct 15, 2008)

Just came in from outside,been working out there since about 3pm.

Got the wall coverings up and most of them painted.

I cobb webbed the spider area and it looks wicked!We also splatterd the blood(aka red paint) in the Autopsy Room.Got the ceilings on the Autopsy Room and the Morgue.Got the wall coverings up for Freddy's Boiler Room.

We're busy,busy,busy right now.As soon as I finish eating,I'm back outside working again.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

WolfbaneManor said:


> This is actually the Ghostbusters version of Samhain and that's how they pronounced it.


I was like "Huh?", so I wiki-ed. So you're using the cartoon of Ghostbusters as reference? That makes more sense.


----------



## WolfbaneManor (Oct 15, 2008)

Yea,it's my way of incorporating Ghostbusters into the house.


----------



## WolfbaneManor (Oct 15, 2008)

Finally got some pics.

They're pretty much a walk through of my haunt.Some things aren't finished in the pics but are now.

Also they were taken on a Sprint Instinct phone,so blame the quality and border on that.

Well anyways here we go.

Entrance Archway:
No Pic yet

Front Parlor:
No Pic yet

Parlor Dining Area:









Grim Reaper Scythe:









Front Hallway leading to Autopsy Roomsorry about it being sideways,I didn't rotate it right)


----------



## WolfbaneManor (Oct 15, 2008)

Autopsy Room:

























Hallway to Spider Room:









Spider Room:









I will get more pics posted later.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Wow you've been BUSY


----------



## WolfbaneManor (Oct 15, 2008)

Why yes I have.

Ok for some reason I can't find the new sequence of pictures so here are my graveyard pics.




























That's it.....for now.


----------

